# MSB hat Geburtstag.....



## Lipperlandstern (16 Dezember 2008)

...... und gleich meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute........


:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2008)

:sm24::sm20::s2:
...alles gute auch von mir...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir an den erfahrenen und dennoch jungen Mitschreiber.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Solaris (16 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:


auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag...


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2008)

Na denn ...

:sm20: und :sm24: und Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2008)

...auch ich wünsche alles Gute und nen wunderschönen Tag...

:sm19:


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2008)

joah, alles gute jungspund


----------



## Kai (16 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2008)

Dann von mir auch mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## sue port (16 Dezember 2008)

partytime im s7-heim!

alles gute 2 u!

greetinx

sue


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## OHGN (16 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles gute. 
:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
wünsche dir alles gute, komm gut in die rente


----------



## MW (16 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## gravieren (16 Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir.

:sm20:


----------



## zotos (16 Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## mst (17 Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich den Glückwünschen an!!!
:sm20:
:sm20:
:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2008)

Servus MSB,

Wünsch dir nachträglich auch noch alles Gute!!

Warst gestern kräftig am feiern??


----------

